# 1988 Fisher Mt Tam (very pic heavy)



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

I'll edit the post with the proper specs soon, but in the meantime here are a slew of pics.
Ahh, rainy Sunday mornings!


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Part II


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Round III


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Last bit....


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

That's beautifull.
what is that Hbar? steel? Ti?

What's going on w/ the front brake cable?


do you reaaally need that rack?


----------



## Stu In Tokyo (Mar 12, 2010)

Wow, what a sweet ride, a real classic! :thumbsup:


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

Fantastic pics Nate.

Your Tam is a stunner....made me  on a rainy Sunday :thumbsup: 





Steve


----------



## sithlord3 (Aug 12, 2007)

hey nice bike man....i just noticed you live in New Haven....Im right up the Parkway in Wallingford...


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Wow! Beautiful bike. It's making me want to head to the basement and spend some time on my considerably more humble '87 Montare. Thanks for the inspiration!

EDIT: Colker - the bar is a "Fisher Bulge", somewhat heavy alloy, pewter anodized. (I think)


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks all. Glad to contribute to the VR and C of the forum! 

I picked this bike up about a year and a half ago off Long Island's craigslist. It had been a commuter since new and was covered in grime, but seemed to be in nice shape. I grabbed quite cheaply and brought it back to the continent. For the past year I've had slicks, platforms and fenders, but decided to finally get some Timbuk IIs and make her trailworthy again. 

The rack was due to be replaced with the red one I have on the Monster, but when I went to remove it I found the mounting screws to be uber-soft. I use it as a commuter anyway, so the rack gets quite a lot of mileage. Rasta may well have been gauche, and I got lazy, so it remains for now.....been itching to drill out the screws and clean her off though....

The bars: yep, Fisher Bulge. Nice sweep, aluminum, not crazy light but not bad.....and they are a mild olive green ano. 

The Binda straps aren't original, nor are the chainrings. I ditched the BioPace in favor of this nice set of Sugino and Shimano that were on an '85 Klein. I also stole the Klein's high polish Dura Ace/RM 20 wheelset. The Hinault Turbo saddle came from another bike in my stable, replacing an interim GARY Fisher Trail Tail, and the degraded original gel. I dig the double layer Fisher toe-clips 

Colker--what's your Q with the cable?

Here's a scan of the original catalogue and a couple more shots (commuter mode with the original saddle, and another of the bars).


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

And the ad-copy on the ride quality really isn't exaggerated at all. I love this bike 


Oh, and three cheers for Wallingford! These pics were taken at Wooster Square during the several-week early cherry blossom explosion. I had just fitted the new tires/wheels/chainrings and felt compelled to stage an impromptu bike photo shoot.


----------



## felixdelrio (May 27, 2006)

Beautiful bike! :thumbsup:


----------



## Fred Smedley (Feb 28, 2006)

Really nice bike, what is the head tube angle on that?


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

69.5 

The whole catalogue is on retrobike:
http://www.retrobike.co.uk/forum/viewtopic.php?p=235416&sid=a0e3af798fd365b8b0cd122a7339c144


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

"Tange Prestige
Double butted tubes"


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Hey! The sticker is missing two butts!


----------



## DirtyJeep (May 18, 2010)

wow.


----------



## richieb (Oct 21, 2004)

"Commuter Mode" makes me sad.

Nice ride. I love the old Teesdale Tams!

Somehow, so many of the awesome old "barn finds" have racks on them...go figure.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what happened to this bike? Sold it?


----------



## crossracer (Jun 27, 2004)

Love the welds. The bike almost looks like painted carbon its so smooth. Very nice. thanks for sharing. 

Bill


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

colker1 said:


> what happened to this bike? Sold it?


Sold it to a certain porcine bike hoarder before I left the east coast.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

yo-Nate-y said:


> Sold it to a certain porcine bike hoarder before I left the east coast.


I like it more and more. I will look for one in my size... it should be an 18in or 19in.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

It was a fantastic bike. If I found one again a size or so larger I'd buy it in a heartbeat.


----------



## gunnrunner (Aug 15, 2006)

crossracer said:


> Love the welds. The bike almost looks like painted carbon its so smooth. Very nice. thanks for sharing.
> 
> Bill


It's called fillet brazing.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

God, Fisher welded nice bikes


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

rismtb said:


> God, Fisher welded nice bikes


I don't think he welded anything, ever. That was was TET cycles work. Fisher designed the bike.


----------

